# Instant hot water solutions



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm looking for some suggestions as to best dispense/heat hot water in a mobile setup.

I don't really want to be using the coffee machine for tea etc.

LPG tea urn is best in terms of power, but they are big, and i don't have much room left.

Electric ones are very power hungry.

What do other mobile guys do?

I've notice most other setups don't seem to have tea urns - so are people just using their coffee boiler? Or maybe just telling people to man up and drink coffee









thanks


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I may have just answered my own question.. A pump action flask seems a good solution (I didn't realise they kept water hot for quiet so long)

Still interested to hear what others do though.


----------

